# Alaskan Range Get Aggressive



## Snyder (Jul 21, 2007)

-An F-15C, 65th Aggressor Squadron, Nellis AFB, breaks away after being refueled from a KC-135R Stratostanker, 91st Air Refueling Squadron, Macdill AFB, over the Pacific Alaskan Range Complex on July 19 during Red Flag-Alaska 07-3. The PARC provides 67,000 square miles of airspace, one conventional bombing range and two tactical bombing ranges containing more than 400 different types of targets and more than 30 threat simulators, both manned and unmanned.





-An F-15C, 65th Aggressor Squadron, Nellis AFB, breaks away after being refueled from a KC-135R Stratostanker, 91st Air Refueling Squadron, Macdill AFB, over the Pacific Alaskan Range Complex on July 19 during Red Flag-Alaska 07-3. The PARC provides 67,000 square miles of airspace, one conventional bombing range and two tactical bombing ranges containing more than 400 different types of targets and more than 30 threat simulators, both manned and unmanned.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Jul 21, 2007)

These are really great images.  Top notch stuff here.


----------



## eravedesigns (Jul 22, 2007)

I really like 2 and 3 (first one seems a little harsh on the lighting) they are so perfect almost seem like the jet isnt supposed to be there but thats a good thing. Great capture and so sharp


----------



## anton980 (Sep 21, 2007)

Where exactly do you sign up for a job like this?  Those are beautiful!

I actually like #2 the least - that river (?) behind the jet makes the plane blend in with the terrain, while on the other 2 photos the silhouette of a fighter is preserved and reads so well against the background.  Superb photos!


----------



## TheBrainchildGroup (Sep 30, 2007)

Amazing pix! That's one hell of a job 

-Aaron


----------



## RKW3 (Oct 3, 2007)

WOW the subject in these shots are soo cool! Jets are awesome, and the photography is excellent. The land below is also beautiful.

Great stuff!


----------



## phakimata (Oct 3, 2007)

.....
.....
.....
Speechless.........
......
.....
..........................WOW!!
.....

Where you in another plane, or helicopter?


----------



## BigRC (Oct 3, 2007)

These pictures are amazing! Thanks for sharing... inspirational.


----------



## GoM (Oct 5, 2007)

Some fantastic work here...if anything, I'd say the first one is the best of the three. The third one benefits to having an off-centre crop as the aircraft seems to have room to 'fly' to the left of it, whereas the middle one just seems mis-cropped. First one for sure, nice.


----------



## Stillwater (Nov 2, 2007)

Can I grow up to be like you? Haha that seems like a killer job, I'm very impressed. Very, very impressed.


----------



## Snyder (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the comments here is a couple more photos from the same flight,
http://www.dodmedia.osd.mil/Defense...C/Still/2007/Air_Force/070719-F-4127S-122.JPG

http://www.dodmedia.osd.mil/Defense...C/Still/2007/Air_Force/070719-F-4127S-375.JPG

I will have many more photo I believe better than these next year spring/summer with some brand new never seen before or photographed aggressor aircrafts, im very excited!


----------



## bullshark (Nov 2, 2007)

man, these are phenom! Really incredible stuff..


----------



## YoungRebel (Nov 2, 2007)

first of all I just gotta say: Wow, amazing photos!so sharp and a very unusual exciting subject....

even if I for my part are totally not into military etc I just gotta tell you, that your job is so nice!!! - who else can look outside of his office-window and has the world to his feet like that...

keep us posted please !


----------



## ahphotography (Nov 3, 2007)

these are awesome - the colors are so bright! love em.


----------



## Docfeelgood (Nov 3, 2007)

Really nice photos, a great subject and so well taken!


----------

